# Montgomery Officer in critical condition



## Beth Moates (Nov 30, 2007)

Please put Officer Broadway and his family in your thought and prays. He was involved in a MVA the other night. His family and friends are in for a really tough road ahead. Officer Broadway is only 21 years old as has not been on the street very long and is engaged. He has extensive damage to his brain and brain stem. He is on a vent in a coma and unresponsive. His eyes are fixed an unequal and does not respond to light. They are testing him for brain activity sometime today. We as fellow Officers are awaiting what we already know is coming with gut wrenching dread and sadness... We will be burying another one of our brothers.:-( 
Please again, pray for Josh his family and friends... Thank you


www.wsfa.com


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

done. too young to die--those deaths always get to me.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

That's so hard to hear. My thoughts and prayers are with him and his loved ones.

David


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

Brother you are in my prayers.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Prayes sent!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Godspeed brother.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I just hope he pulls through - You feel so helpless in cases like this.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> Saw the clip on Montgomery news the other day, man he was really struck hard! Has DPS finished conducting the investigation yet?

> Phil


----------



## Beth Moates (Nov 30, 2007)

The investigation was turned over to the Troopers the night of the accident, since it involved an MPD officer. Trooper Phillips played the black box on both vehicles on scene. Officer Broadway was traveling at 55 mph and the vehicle that struck him was traveling at 17 mph. We knew the sppeds within an hour of the accident. The vehicle that struck him was trying to make a left hand turn, failure to yeild right of way, and struck Josh spinning him into the non breakaway light pole. The driver that struck Josh was questioned and blood was willingly given for tests of alcohol and or narcotics. It can back clean. We know what happened and how it happened, but it is a very helpless feeling.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> I know exactly how you feel from prior experience!!

> Phil


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Beth Moates said:


> Please put Officer Broadway and his family in your thought and prays. He was involved in a MVA the other night. His family and friends are in for a really tough road ahead. Officer Broadway is only 21 years old as has not been on the street very long and is engaged. He has extensive damage to his brain and brain stem. He is on a vent in a coma and unresponsive. His eyes are fixed an unequal and does not respond to light. They are testing him for brain activity sometime today. We as fellow Officers are awaiting what we already know is coming with gut wrenching dread and sadness... We will be burying another one of our brothers.:-(
> Please again, pray for Josh his family and friends... Thank you
> 
> 
> www.wsfa.com


Oh, no. Age 21.

I am so sorry. :-(


----------



## Lisa Preston (Aug 21, 2008)

I feel I have no words...but this is terribly sad news for all, especially his family and your department, of course. In our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

My thoughts are with Office Broadway, his family and friends and prayers for all of them as well.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

So terribly sorry to hear about such a senseless tragedy. The officer, his family and the members of the Department are in my prayers. ~Justin


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Thats terrible to hear and only at the start of his career, 

"Semper Vigilo"


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

The last post is a few days old. Prayers still sent.


----------



## Beth Moates (Nov 30, 2007)

Officer Broadway has passed on........ Please keep the prayers going for his family and friends.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. Will do.

Howard


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

All give some, some give all. My prayers are for his family and friends.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Rest in peace!


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

David Frost said:


> All give some, some give all. My prayers are for his family and friends.
> 
> DFrost


Well said. Condolences.


----------



## Beth Moates (Nov 30, 2007)

*Officer Broadway's funeral*

www.wsfa.com


You will be missed Josh...........Never forgotten, by your brothers and sisters.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Not sure what to say. Nothing can take it away. I'm very sad for all involved. Prayers to his family and friends.


----------

